# MySQL Geburtsdatum per KW abfragen



## didi577 (28. Okt 2019)

Hi,

folgendes kleines Problem:

Ich habe eine Liste mit allen Geburtstagen aus einer DB abgefragt:

```
SELECT firstname, lastname, DATE_ADD(from_unixtime(0), interval birthday SECOND) AS birthday
FROM crmdb.persons
where birthday <> ''
```

Jetzt möchte ich eine Abfrage in der nur die Geburtstage angezeigt werden deren Datum in der aktuellen Kalenderwoche liegen. Wie kann ich das am besten erreichen?


----------



## M.L. (28. Okt 2019)

Für die Kalenderwoche gibt es die WeakOfYear()-Funktion: https://www.geeksforgeeks.org/sql-date-functions-set-2/ 
(kommt aber wohl auch auf das DB-System an)


----------

